# [SOLVED] Office 2003 lost CD



## joeny0706 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi

I lost my office 2003 CD. This is a bussiness that I need it for. I just reformated and istalled a new OS on a PC but now I am not able to find my CD to install office 2003. I think someone stole it. Is there anywhere I can get the download for the full version of office 2003?

Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Office 2003 lost CD*

If you have the Product Key it's worth a call to Microsoft.


----------



## joeny0706 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: Office 2003 lost CD*

I called and they said there is no link to download the software, only to buy it again!!


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Office 2003 lost CD*

I don't think you can download the software you can, however, get a replacement CD providing you have a valid installation key.


----------



## Rabnix (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Office 2003 lost CD*

Well, it CAN be downloaded, but it's VERY illegal, so, no, you'll have to battle with Microsoft. The bright side, however, is that if you're persistent and patient, you'll get the replacement CD, and the shipping charge is very mild. all told it's much better than buying the disc again.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Office 2003 lost CD*

I can usually get these for around $40- 50

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?rt=nc&LH_BIN=1&_nkw=office+2003+oem&_trksid=p3286.c0.m301


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Office 2003 lost CD*



Rabnix said:


> Well, it CAN be downloaded, but it's VERY illegal,


Which is why I didn't even bring it up. Obviously that's not something condoned here, so as I see it, you can't download it. But I do understand your point.


----------

